# Light Box



## jondavidj (Apr 7, 2014)

Hi, 

Does anyone know where I can get a light box so I can start photographing my pens? 

Thanks in advance.

Jon David Jones


----------



## GRMiller (Apr 7, 2014)

Sears has some for around $25 and up.


----------



## Moose22 (Apr 8, 2014)

Amazon has them for less than $20 for the small ones, and a large selection from a simple tent to really complex.


----------



## mredburn (Apr 8, 2014)

Some one just posted that Target has  a white utilty storage basket that they used for around $8.00.. http://www.penturners.org/forum/f24/cheap-lightbox-target-121397/
 I just bought a 16 inch folding one off ebay for $24 shipped. That had the front cover I needed for my work.  Amazon has them as cheap as $13.00 for a 12 inch one.


----------



## JohnGreco (Apr 8, 2014)

mredburn said:


> I just bought a 16 inch folding one off ebay for $24 shipped. That had the front cover I needed for my work.  Amazon has them as cheap as $13.00 for a 12 inch one.



Ooohhh....that's what I should look into! Mine is open on the front so I've been draping a large piece of black cloth over the opening and the camera. I feel like my flash should be a tray of black powder :tongue:


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Apr 8, 2014)

I bought a pop up one with front and zip side for little $


----------



## Dick Mahany (Apr 8, 2014)

*Economy*

Here's a quick and easy DIY light box.  Materials including lights cost ~$25 from the local hardware store.  The legs nest and fold flat since they're not glued to the top rails.  For a diffuser, I use about a yard of white cotton T-shirt material from Hobby Lobby (not shown).  I use a standard sheet of matboard for the background and it seems to meet all of my needs.


----------



## TonyL (Apr 8, 2014)

*Which one did you buy?*



Dan Masshardt said:


> I bought a pop up one with front and zip side for little $


 

Hi dan:

I saw the one Target, but it was duty and the only one left, so I passed. Which one did you get and where please?


----------



## jeweler53 (Apr 8, 2014)

http://content.penturners.org/library/techniques/light_box.pdf


----------



## TonyL (Apr 9, 2014)

Thank you both. I am going to try the pvc style.


----------



## MarkD (Apr 9, 2014)

Another option is to get an inexpensive white pull down window shade and mount it on the wall behind a table or shelf. When you want to do photography just pull the shall down over the table. When not in use retract it.


----------



## jrc (Apr 10, 2014)

I have two light boxes and made one from artist foam core board and like much better.  You can make it the size you need


----------



## TonyL (Apr 10, 2014)

*Light Box Frame*

I am also  done building mine. I used 18 inch threaded 1/2 inch sprinkler pvc and 3/4 by 1/2 fittings. I need more pipe and fittings, so I am going to HD now. I will take a picture when I am done. If anyone wants a parts list, let me know.

Now, I need t buy a decent camera. My digital broke and I am using iPhones and Androids. Maybe they will be good enough when using a light box.

Here's what I have so far.


----------



## penmaker56 (Apr 10, 2014)

B&H is "Mecca" for photographers, and you can find anything for photography there. Or you can make one yourself. Go to a fabric store, get a couple of yards of white nylon (not the ripstop nylon), make a frame, I've used 1/2 pvc pipe and fittings from the hardware store. drape the white nylon over the frame that you've made, and wa-la, light box. While your at the Home depot, pick up some daylight CFLs for a light source, cheaper there than a photography store. And if your really in a pinch, white bedding sheets (I've used that for reflectors)...your wife might not like it though.


----------



## JBPhoto (Apr 10, 2014)

man... i take for granted that i'm a professional photographer in my day job   i just simply use my full studio to photograph my pens


----------

